# willy's worms



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey Steelieplugger, you better start getting some 510s on those Worms, lol. The no. 3s will definitely need a size 1/0 in the 510. Let me know how those hooks work for you this spring. Give us some photos! Hopefully, I'll have some photos for the thread soon.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Ron, 

I have a collection of some of those. Call me blonde but, I wasn't aware I had such a rare jewel.

Gonna have to go home and hide them now. :lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Bring them this weekend so i can use em!!
Mine don't get opened.

Fisheye- Pm me for warts, I know where there's a semi truck full!!
Seriously- if you are? It's only money....

Steelplugger- we need to get together and pull sometime:coolgleam


Oh- I collect Tot's If anyone has sp- colors in package I pay well, The ones I need are very hard to find. Ever seen a 250$ hot n tot?
I've seen Warts go to 400$ ea. on e-bay


----------



## doug spawnmesh (Feb 13, 2008)

ron remember those tiger warts that went for quite a pretty penny last summer? or how about that collection that sold for over 5,000:yikes:?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ron Matthews said:


> Bring them this weekend so i can use em!!
> Mine don't get opened.
> 
> Fisheye- Pm me for warts, I know where there's a semi truck full!!
> ...


 
Well, is suppose. But, I get the first hit.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm a JUNKY!!:corkysm55
-Hooked-
No turnin back Now!!

Yes I did, I know where there's all 5 tiger Tot stickers for 5 bills, Ole lady said she Smash the lap top if I do it again!!:lol:
I'm working on some 155 shrimp right NOW- I found 12
There's four Japan sp's I need also..
Just picked up a red label "shima-dojo":coolgleam
FYI- that "combo pack" on E-bay is a GEM of a find.......Good luck!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Here's some of mine taking a bath










Luckily I still have some copper on the card. I too love them. Just bouyant enough to glide over logs and that subtle rattle seems to help in the clearer water compared to the Wiggle Warts

When Frank's got their last order I bought all they had


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

RIVER LADY said:


> Well, is suppose. But, I get the first hit.


You bring a green and gold 827? you get all the Bites All day!!


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Shoeman said:


> Here's some of mine taking a bath
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that pic- Wanna trade some nip?
Ya know the thing with willy's compaired to warts- Willy's all sound the same Pretty much, Warts have a wide variety of sounds when you shake em


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ron Matthews said:


> I remember that pic- Wanna trade some nip?
> Ya know the thing with willy's compaired to warts- Willy's all sound the same Pretty much, Warts have a wide variety of sounds when you shake em


What ya got on your end? I'm looking for some of the lighter orange w/herring bone/gold bill...lol


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

you have a number from color chart? I'll look in my list..


----------



## doug spawnmesh (Feb 13, 2008)

i may be able to get you an old color chart board made with willy's worms for bait shops. there's one in town here and the guy doesn't know what its worth


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Not anymore. I had a chart on the old puter. I'll take a look at some of the new ones and see if I can get a number

What's a NIP?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Ron,

Why don't you get off the darn computer and ah.....maybe tie some stinkin spawn bags.............

BTW...you want salmon skein or loss steelie eggs?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Here is a color chart.

Nevermind the site must be blocked

http://www.******************/gear/articles/willys-worm/

insert quest outdoors.net without the space where the blocked out words are.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Shoeman said:


> Not anymore. I had a chart on the old puter. I'll take a look at some of the new ones and see if I can get a number
> 
> What's a NIP?


New In Package- Sorry


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

RIVER LADY said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> Why don't you get off the darn computer and ah.....maybe tie some stinkin spawn bags.............
> 
> BTW...you want salmon skein or loss steelie eggs?


I don't tie bags. That's what mates do:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ron Matthews said:


> I don't tie bags. That's what mates do:lol:


 

 It was worth a shot. :lol: Yeah yeah I know. Pack that goodie bag up.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ron Matthews said:


> New In Package- Sorry


I figured it out after a while. Us old dogs aren't hip to that new ebay lingo :lol:

I'll see what I got


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

RIVER LADY said:


> It was worth a shot. :lol: Yeah yeah I know. Pack that goodie bag up.


Your a pretty smart girl


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ron Matthews said:


> Your a pretty smart girl


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Pretty AND smart she is......gerrrrrrowwwwl


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Fisheye- I have rigged all my warts with the 510, size 1, they run great! As far as wiggelo's go, they don't work at all with that setup for some reason.. they just seem to flutter around.... Have you ever tried to rig the wiggleo like that? I noticed on the wiggleo that the split rings are tiny, I am gonna try to rig them with smaller split rings...as far as willys go, right now I have them rigged with a mustad triple grip size 4 that runs off the front post, but I am going to give the 510 1/0 a shot on those soon... thanks again for the help Fisheye, I love how the wiggle wart runs with the 1 hook, and I also like not having a clump of trebles stuck to my gloves too . 

Ron- It would be an honor to pull with you sometime, I will get a hold of you via pm and we can set something up


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

itchn2fish said:


> Pretty AND smart she is......gerrrrrrowwwwl


 
Now you know why fish have the hots for me.:evil::lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ron Matthews said:


> you have a number from color chart? I'll look in my list..


The 872 and 873 are the ones I'm looking for.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Steelplugger said:


> Fisheye- I have rigged all my warts with the 510, size 1, they run great! As far as wiggelo's go, they don't work at all with that setup for some reason.. they just seem to flutter around.... Have you ever tried to rig the wiggleo like that? I noticed on the wiggleo that the split rings are tiny, I am gonna try to rig them with smaller split rings...as far as willys go, right now I have them rigged with a mustad triple grip size 4 that runs off the front post, but I am going to give the 510 1/0 a shot on those soon... thanks again for the help Fisheye, I love how the wiggle wart runs with the 1 hook, and I also like not having a clump of trebles stuck to my gloves too .
> 
> Ron- It would be an honor to pull with you sometime, I will get a hold of you via pm and we can set something up


 
Dude, The triple grip is the ONLY hook I use anymore! I've noticed a huge diff in the amount of plugs that are retrievable after hanging bottom. 
I Really like bead chain off the front hanger with the size 4 single treb.
Them fish can't shake it loose, I'm sold.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Shoeman said:


> The 872 and 873 are the ones I'm looking for.


Ok- Here's what I have
872- 4ea in size3, 2ea in size1, No-#2
873 only one left in size1

870-6ea #2
871-4ea #2
These are new in package
You would want the Most popular ones, :lol: everyone else does!


----------



## Tooters (Jul 7, 2007)

Ron,
Could you post a picture of the modifications you put on your lures. Bead chain off the front. etc. what materials do you need to get them made?


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Tooters said:


> Ron,
> Could you post a picture of the modifications you put on your lures. Bead chain off the front. etc. what materials do you need to get them made?


Bead chain is nothing new, It's just something people don't do anymore.
The finish stay's on a lure alot longer without that belly hook rubbing it off.
My hook/land% Is Very high like this, Here's some sp's rigged..









It's harder for the fish to "spin up" the line w/chain. Lot's of fish used to wrap up and get the line hung under the hook and break off, I don't have that problem like you will w/two trebs. Don't seem to get the lure deep in a fish either, 80% hooked in the corner & the rest in the nose...


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone use these? Got3-4 doz
2831
2831D


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I would try them for big lake spring fish. PM me some prices and maybe I will take a few if you are selling them.

Tim


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

12 of these 2830, I've been told This IS the color for eyes' in Tanic stain systems?


----------



## doug spawnmesh (Feb 13, 2008)

ron those orange tiger willy's worms...how much do you want for them?


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice little Lot-










Well Lazers- Too many lures to keep track of


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh 8-10 of these. Nobody would go 8$, Make offer


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

STplugger, What are wiggleos? I use the 510 on Lil' Fatfish, warts, and tots. I buddy of mine found some No. 2 Willys last year he gave me as a gift. Some in hot fluorescent colors. They stay in my garage in the box they came in, lol. The No. 3s are harder to get. I was replacing some hooks the other night. I have about 8 No. 3s left.

I've never done well with those fluorescent colors in the river. If it's stained I've got a Chartreuse/Lime Green Wart that will get them. A lot of people like the blue/silver, I never run it but have caught a few on it. The guy who posted above likes Wonder bread obviously. I guess it's what you like. I have a handful of color combos I've used over the years and they still take'em so I just keep plugging.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

My only issue with the bead chain treble is this; Sometimes, probably close to half the hook ups the fish's mouth will be closed shut because hooks pierce both the top and bottom lips. These fish come to the boat with their gill plates flared out like a fighting rooster's hackle. Imagine putting duct tape over your mouth and nose and running and jumping in your yard as hard as you can for 1-2 minutes. If they're going in the cooler not a big deal. If they're going to be released 2 problems: 1) The lactic acid build up will have killed them because they weren't able to breath during the fight. 2) When you back out the trebles, especially the gripper style much damage is done to their mouth. If #1 doesn't kill them #2 will.

I respect freedom of choice but consider this, I've tested double trebles, single trebles with bead chain, cut off a hook and fished a two point on bead chain, single Siwash, and single 510. I fished hard two falls ago just to test these hooks and set up. While I was testing the Siwash, Gamakatsu came out with the 510. It's my understanding they're back ordered at Cabela's. Everyone in Alaska and the West Coast in tackle restricted rivers wants these hooks-and for a good reason. They hold and are easier on the fish and fisherman than any of the above combinations. Bring that 3 lbs. skipper to the side of the boat and a quick flip with the pliers and he's off-no damage done. If you release'em like I do 90% of my catch the bigger fish do not get tangled in the net even when they roll and twist because there are no exposed hooks to tangle. I use a shallow basket rubber meshed net which helps too. I just keep them boat side in the water, pop the hook out, revive, & release.

We have a couple more fisherman on this site this Spring testing the single 510. I can't wait to hear what they say but the 510 barrel swivel is the best combo I have fished in my opinion.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

On Willie's I run the stock split ring on the front, a size 7 black barrel swivel, the stock split ring from the back on the back of the swivel, then a size 4 fine wire red mustad treble.

One less hook to snag, solid hook ups, and the fish that roll don't rip loose or hook the line into the other treble.

In my picture gallery there's the yellow orange herringbone stuck in a steelie from the Grand. In the K-zoo I get most my fish on tots, but Willie's have worked on the Grand, 'Zoo, Joe, Black, big lake offshore. One of my favorites.


----------



## doug spawnmesh (Feb 13, 2008)

Fish Eye said:


> STplugger, What are wiggleos? I use the 510 on Lil' Fatfish, warts, and tots. I buddy of mine found some No. 2 Willys last year he gave me as a gift. Some in hot fluorescent colors. They stay in my garage in the box they came in, lol. The No. 3s are harder to get. I was replacing some hooks the other night. I have about 8 No. 3s left.
> 
> I've never done well with those fluorescent colors in the river. If it's stained I've got a Chartreuse/Lime Green Wart that will get them. A lot of people like the blue/silver, I never run it but have caught a few on it. The guy who posted above likes Wonder bread obviously. I guess it's what you like. I have a handful of color combos I've used over the years and they still take'em so I just keep plugging.



kinda wondering how you have such a knowledge base of cranks and hook set-ups, but not aware of the wiggle-o by cotton cordell.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

doug spawnmesh said:


> kinda wondering how you have such a knowledge base of cranks and hook set-ups, but not aware of the wiggle-o by cotton cordell.


Because I stock piled the old Storm Warts, Rattle Tots, and Willy's back when it became known a change was coming. I haven't bought Steelie plugs since the early 1990s, except for the Fatfish. Now my supply is dwindling. I have to find replacements for my old Storms. I've fished plugs for Steelies for 22 years and have done it on a handful of colors and always with Warts, Tots, and Worms. Just last November did I feel the need to start to field test replacements. Just ask the board lurker "Bench Warrant" how my old plugs stack up against the new ones. They out fish them about 3 to 1.

Hope I got the edit in time, Wiggle O colors; Chrome Silver Shad, Baby Bass, Chartreuse Green Shad, Fire Tiger (good for Kings), Orange Craw bug, Golden Craw bug-no wonder I don't know about them lol.


----------



## doug spawnmesh (Feb 13, 2008)

every crank has its place no matter what brand it is


----------



## benchwarrant (Jan 28, 2006)

While Fish Eye wants to use the "old plug" excuse for hooking more fish, to a degree I agree with him. I also believe his years of fishing, understanding the fish and reading the river has a lot to do with him catching more fish than me. I learn something each time I fish with him. 
Try that 510 hook set up on a couple plugs.


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Fisheye- I agree that the treble on the willys worm sometimes does some damage, I can remember one in particular that was a bleeder from the treble. I will give the 510 a run on some of those too, to see if they plug right. Anyway, don't discount the wiggleo, I have some colors that I have had a great amount of success with, in rivers on both sides of the state. Here are my favorite colors of the wiggleo:










The one in the middle and the one on the bottom right are my two favorites. One of them has been a killer for me on the west side, the other very good to me on this side of the state....Even these are starting to get harder to find!


----------



## doug spawnmesh (Feb 13, 2008)

steelplugger you dont have the color panda? those are killer too


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

No, I have never seen it, I even searched around for it a bit after your question, and I couldn't find it, I am guessing it is black and white? It's becoming more difficult to find wiggel-o's, did they stop making them?


----------



## doug spawnmesh (Feb 13, 2008)

i dont know. but BPS has them 1.98 each right now. firetiger and frog were the only 2 i found worth purchasing.


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

Does Gander Mountain carry the bead chain? Or who do?


----------



## riflerivertroutchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

wanted to let you steelie chasers know that there is a store in pinconning (over here on the east side) called Northwoods Wholesale that has an enormous stock pile of old lures and some lesser known lures that i have not seen anywhere else. I was in there this fall stocking up on supplies for the salmon run and they had a whole bin of those "Top Producer" plugs and they were selling them 2 for a buck. They do not have that deal goin on right now but i am sure that they still have them on the shelf. This store has great deals on everything they sell (they sell everything from 10 lb bags of popcorn to tools to ten foot downrigger rods) and it would be worth the trip even for you guys on the west side. I just bought a pair of Hodgman chest waders for 29.95! Well i will stop rambling now and let you guys get back to fishin. If you are heading south on M-13 you will take a left at the stoplight and go down two blocks. You will see the sign on the building which is on the right side of the street. Good luck to all you fellow trout chasers and let me know if anyone makes the trip over here.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

riflerivertroutchaser said:


> wanted to let you steelie chasers know that there is a store in pinconning (over here on the east side) called Northwoods Wholesale that has an enormous stock pile of old lures and some lesser known lures that i have not seen anywhere else. I was in there this fall stocking up on supplies for the salmon run and they had a whole bin of those "Top Producer" plugs and they were selling them 2 for a buck. They do not have that deal goin on right now but i am sure that they still have them on the shelf. This store has great deals on everything they sell (they sell everything from 10 lb bags of popcorn to tools to ten foot downrigger rods) and it would be worth the trip even for you guys on the west side. I just bought a pair of Hodgman chest waders for 29.95! Well i will stop rambling now and let you guys get back to fishin. If you are heading south on M-13 you will take a left at the stoplight and go down two blocks. You will see the sign on the building which is on the right side of the street. Good luck to all you fellow trout chasers and let me know if anyone makes the trip over here.


All the good colors of Willys have been gone for a couple of yrs!!:lol: 

Scott


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Gone Coastal said:


> Does Gander Mountain carry the bead chain? Or who do?


You can also use a quality swivel and 2 split rings


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks Shoeman. I was able to pick up some at Jay's in Clare.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Shoeman said:


> You can also use a quality swivel and 2 split rings


That's what I see the most of. Seems to be tougher than chain. 
Up graded split rings and heavy swivel? Your not going to loose many hooks!
Heavy swivel get you a little deeper, I'd think.


----------

